# Another Reminder About Posting



## Dave

I had posted some of the information below in another thread, but I felt I should re-post it here so more people may find it. If this announcement doesn't pertain to you (you'll know if it does ), please ignore it and forgive any harshness (which really isn't my usual disposition, but it has come to it).

Let's stop the name calling and finger pointing. If you have a problem with someone, add them to your *ignore list*. If you choose not to, you just have to bite your tongue instead of posting these negative posts. This forum used to be a fun place to share photos, stories, etc. about our cockapoos. This was my goal when I created this forum, and for quite a while that goal was achieved. Recently though, the simple principle of humility has seemed to have fallen by the wayside on a lot of threads here. I know it's possible for all of us to get along, because I witnessed it for a couple years.

To help combat all this negative (dare I say immature/childish) behavior that hasn't seemed to slow down since my recent announcement, I will begin issuing infractions for posts that deliberately single other members out. Infractions will typically be worth one (1) point. Accumulate 5 points and your account will be automatically suspended for 10 days. Accumulate 5 more points (for a total of 10 points), you will be automatically permabanned.

I'm sorry if this policy seems a bit harsh. I usually try to be fair and easy on members, as evidenced by my previous announcement. For those who are members on some of my other forums, you know my laid-back admin style. Unfortunately, it seems a lot of members have ignored my more pleasant attempt to restore our fun-loving atmosphere so many had enjoyed for a couple years here. 

Let's all get along and stop this petty fighting. It's no fun for anyone, and to be quite honest and blunt, I'm tired of receiving more post reports and complaints from this forum than my forum that has 15,000 members... That statement alone speaks volumes.

Again, just to re-iterate, *infractions will be issued for any posts that staff determine to be hostile or contain any finger-pointing or name calling.* If you earn enough points, you'll be suspended and/or banned.

And don't forget about the ignore list feature. You can easily put other members' posts out of sight by adding them to your ignore list.

And while we're discussing this sort of stuff, I ask that you please do not post in public your comments regarding our staff. If you have a question regarding our policies or actions, contact us via PM. If your questions haven't already been answered elsewhere (announcements, warnings on the forums, etc.), we'll be happy to answer them over PM. These types of post are also subject to infractions.

As I mentioned previously, I don't normally make this sort of announcement and it's definitely out of character for me, but enough is enough with the drama that has ensued in recent weeks.

Thanks,


----------



## sharplesfamily

Just thought it worth this hitting the unread posts lists again as a reminder for everyone


----------



## caradunne

Well done Harri, this wonderful forum is becoming tainted! Lets have no sniping at each other and a lot of lovely photos of our gorgeous dogs instead.


----------



## Lulu-belle

caradunne said:


> Well done Harri, this wonderful forum is becoming tainted! Lets have no sniping at each other and a lot of lovely photos of our gorgeous dogs instead.


I am a new member today  have had nosey as guest before- why do you think forum is becoming tainted ?.


----------



## caradunne

Lulu-belle said:


> I am a new member today  have had nosey as guest before- why do you think forum is becoming tainted ?.


Hi Lulu, look at all the lovely puppy pictures and enjoy.


----------



## Lulu-belle

caradunne said:


> Hi Lulu, look at all the lovely puppy pictures and enjoy.


yes have seen lots of lovely photos


----------

